# White King (?) Pigeon at Bronx Zoo needs home



## EarthaPidge (Feb 5, 2004)

A friend of mine who works at the Bronx Zoo is trying to help them capture a large white pigeon that landed at the Flamingo exhibit there. The Zoo doesn't keep pigeons, so as soon as he is caught, he will need a new home. He's missing some feathers and may or may not have a few wounds, we're not sure at this point. I'm afraid to take in another large breed into my loft after my experience with the Modena, so if anyone out there would like to adopt him or her, please let me know. I also posted this on 911Pigeon. Here is a pic of the bird:

Thanks. -Laura


----------



## EarthaPidge (Feb 5, 2004)

*p.s.*

haha, I just noticed this little guy's trying to act like a flamingo with one leg up!


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Thanks for posting, I'm sure someone will want this bird.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Cute, he is trying to pass off as a flamingo  
Hope he finds a good home.
Actually one of my kings is the most gentlest of all birds i have. He is the protector of my doves, very sweet and good natured. 

Reti


----------



## Jazicat (Oct 31, 2005)

I think king pigeons are gentle for their size too. We have a male and he is a great bird. He's a very faithful mate and has even let us tame him a lot. If I had the room I would adopt another in a heart beat. I really hope this bird is caught and a great home found soon.


----------



## warriec (Feb 2, 2007)

i dont see apicture but knings in general are good natured but can do harm because of there size.


----------



## EarthaPidge (Feb 5, 2004)

I have tried to attach a pic multiple times and I get a message saying "attachment pending approval." Huh? Anyway, it's just not working for some reason. 

Sorry, L


----------



## flitsnowzoom (Mar 20, 2007)

I think somebody has to approve it first? 

BTW, is it captured yet? I took the case on 911.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

I SAW that White King standing on one leg! Now the picture is gone!

OK, who did it?????  

Shi


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Shi,
The picture snatcher took it. or maybe the Flamingos were embarrassed by the short impostor and didn't want the word getting out that other birds could stand on one foot too.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Charis said:


> Shi,
> The picture snatcher took it. or maybe the Flamingos were embarrassed by the short impostor and didn't want the word getting out that other birds could stand on one foot too.


yeah, MUST have been those Flamingos! 

AND, to add insult to injury, "that" bird is not even PINK  and WHERE is the REST of his leg???  

Shi


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hmmmm .. I approved the photo hours ago, and it WAS here for at least a bit .. photo gremlins at work, I guess  

Terry


----------



## EarthaPidge (Feb 5, 2004)

Hi and sorry for the delay with this update.....

My friend caught the bird and brought her to me last week. She is beautiful, terrified, beat up, emaciated, but seems sturdy nonetheless. I took some blood, brought her home and tried to keep her calm. This bird was frantic inside anything....dog crates, smaller cat carriers, box, anything. She totally destroyed everything within seconds of any kind of confinement. So I brought her into my aviary so she could see the other birds hoping that would calm her down, but no such luck. She was banging up her shoulders trying to escape to the point of injuring herself. Even when I covered the carrier with a towel she was frantic. Long story short, I threw out my usual quarantine period and just let her out. All of my birds accepted her and she is extremely sweet, she just wants to fly, and eat and bathe. Doesn't seem too interested in companionship with people or with any of my others, but hopefully that will happen when she settles in. So for now, I guess she doesn't need a home. She just needs a name. (will find out her sex this week).

Best,
L


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

EarthaPidge said:


> So for now, I guess she doesn't need a home. She just needs a name. (will find out her sex this week).
> 
> Best,
> L


 Thank you, EarthaPidge! Another one saved and at home and happy now! I'm sure suggested names with be forthcoming, but might be wise to wait for the sex to be known  

Terry


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

*Name*

* HI EARTHAPIDGE,MISS FLAMINGO or MR FLAMINGO depending on sex. .GEORGE *


----------



## EarthaPidge (Feb 5, 2004)

Hi everyone,

Well it's a GIRL! We had a feeling. Thanks for the Miss Flamingo idea, that one had crossed our minds, but for some reason she just looks like an "Amelie" to us and cocks her head when you call her Amelie. She is still getting along great with the others. A very pensive, sweet, coy pigeon. She is wonderful.

L


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

What a wonderful name for such a sweet bird!


----------



## Jazicat (Oct 31, 2005)

I love the name too! All my birds seem to know their names too and love to hear them. I am so glad this sweet girl was able to find such a wonderful home.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Amelie, she is, Laura!!

CONGRATS on your newest! She sure seems to happy with you. Maybe she was just trying to tell you that she would make a FINE addition to your group if only you put her with all the others!

I don't believe in accidents and Amelie is for YOU...  

Please keep us updated!!

With Love, Hugs and Scritches to ALL!

Shi & Squeaks


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Congratulations. You are becoming quite the pigeon magnet.


----------

